# Please help: urgent



## Edie223 (Dec 21, 2016)

By male gerbil Herbert is 2 and a half years old and for the past two days he has had dried blood around his scent gland. Within the past couple of hours he has been grooming it every now and then. Now, his brother Arnold is licking it for him and they are both lying huddled in the tank together hiding their heads. I don't know what to do and I'm worried. Can someone please help me?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Not a clue, but I would be at the vets faster then shite off a shovel.
Sorry, but I can't stand to see any animal suffer, and if there is any doubt that's where I would be
Hope all goes well


----------



## Edie223 (Dec 21, 2016)

DT said:


> Not a clue, but I would be at the vets faster then shite off a shovel.
> Sorry, but I can't stand to see any animal suffer, and if there is any doubt that's where I would be
> Hope all goes well


Thank you for your speedy reply, I think that's what I'll have to do but I can't until tomorrow. He's still eating and moving a bit so hopefully he'll be ok through the night? I wondered if there was anything I could do to make him more comfortable


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

It's impossible to diagnose what could be wrong online, & tiny furries can go downhill frighteningly quickly, the only option is to see a vet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Anything like this that gives you cause for concern, you should be taking them to a vet as soon as possible


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Edie223 said:


> Thank you for your speedy reply, I think that's what I'll have to do but I can't until tomorrow. He's still eating and moving a bit so hopefully he'll be ok through the night? I wondered if there was anything I could do to make him more comfortable


Hoping someone who knows gerbils comes along soon,
Is there not an emergency no you can call?
Hope your little furies end up ok xxxx
Please keep up informed


----------



## Edie223 (Dec 21, 2016)

DT said:


> Hoping someone who knows gerbils comes along soon,
> Is there not an emergency no you can call?
> Hope your little furies end up ok xxxx
> Please keep up informed


Thanks for all your help, I read some more things online seeing as I can't go to the vet until tomorrow- think it could be a tumour? However, I'm looking over at him now and he's running around on the wheel :Shamefullyembarrased He seems ok at the moment but maybe he's putting on a brave furry face. Thanks so much for all your concern everyone, I'll keep you updated


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Edie, yes, keep us informed, thinking of you and your fur baby
Hope all goes well


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Edie223 said:


> By male gerbil Herbert is 2 and a half years old and for the past two days he has had dried blood around his scent gland. Within the past couple of hours he has been grooming it every now and then. Now, his brother Arnold is licking it for him and they are both lying huddled in the tank together hiding their heads. I don't know what to do and I'm worried. Can someone please help me?


Havent got any gerbil experience but in dogs scent glands called anal glands can get blocked and infected and then things like abcesses can form and then burst emitting a blood like discharge or pus. As its on a scent gland I should think it may be possible to happen with a gerbil too. Short answer he needs to get a vet to check it asap.
If it is infected he would need antibiotics same as a dog would. The more they are licking and worrying at it the more the skin will be traumatised and the risk of further infection or damage.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've replied on your other thread on the small animal, rodent section, didn't realise you'd done two threads, only just seen this one. In case you don't see my reply, in short I think he needs the vet, sounds like a tumour to me, but depending on size of tumour and how healthy he is overall, it might be treatable. When you go to the vet, take his brother as well, he will be a source of comfort.


----------



## Edie223 (Dec 21, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> I've replied on your other thread on the small animal, rodent section, didn't realise you'd done two threads, only just seen this one. In case you don't see my reply, in short I think he needs the vet, sounds like a tumour to me, but depending on size of tumour and how healthy he is overall, it might be treatable. When you go to the vet, take his brother as well, he will be a source of comfort.


Thank you very much for your reply, I took him to the vet yesterday and it was very helpful. He has a cut on his scent gland where he must've caught it on the wooden toys whilst scent marking it. She gave us some cream but assured us that it will heal on it's own soon enough. He's fine now, running around and playing with his brother. Thank you everyone for your insight.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Edie223 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, I took him to the vet yesterday and it was very helpful. He has a cut on his scent gland where he must've caught it on the wooden toys whilst scent marking it. She gave us some cream but assured us that it will heal on it's own soon enough. He's fine now, running around and playing with his brother. Thank you everyone for your insight.


Thank you for the update, good to know it is not a tumour and easily treatable


----------

